# silicone screen printing ink?



## Guest (Mar 28, 2010)

Hey does anyone know about printing with silicone screen printing ink? Any info would be helpful. Advantages and disadvantages compared to plastisol, what type of hand etc. Thanks


----------



## tlbays (Apr 9, 2008)

Hi Ktees

Much of the most current uses are found in heat transfer applications.
It's a "3-part" ink system with a shelf life.
Since nobody else wants to touch this one......
.....there's a bit more to this ink than meets the eye. 
Have you looked at any of these to start?:

[media]http://www.dowcorning.com/content/publishedlit/26-1446B-01.pdf[/media]

DOW CORNING® 9601 TEXTILE PRINTING INK

[media]http://www3.dowcorning.com/DataFiles/090007b2813ce8e1.pdf[/media]

Happy trails?


----------



## macumazahn (Jan 11, 2007)

Has anyone used this? It looks really interesting.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks for your replies! Actually our printer has silicone ink that is similar to plastisol that they use for screen printing but it is a lot more expensive than plastisol so I think I'm going to pass right now. Hopefully the price comes down in the future because it looks promising.


----------



## RTV Steve (Jan 14, 2011)

There are silicone inks made specifically made for printing on anything silicone. They are 10:1 mix and you need a gram scale to get it right. Heat at 300-400 F for two to six minutes and you are good to go, it won't wear off. Use for buttons like in your car as well as swim caps, wrist bands, iPhone covers etc...


----------



## evergith (Mar 27, 2011)

RTV Steve said:


> There are silicone inks made specifically made for printing on anything silicone. They are 10:1 mix and you need a gram scale to get it right. Heat at 300-400 F for two to six minutes and you are good to go, it won't wear off. Use for buttons like in your car as well as swim caps, wrist bands, iPhone covers etc...


Why does the temp and the cure time vary so drastically? I am trying to print swim caps. What temp and cure time would you recommend for that?


----------



## jgabby (Mar 29, 2007)

The advantage of silicone screenprinting ink is the lower cure temp for sensitive garment. 
It is very very very very very very elastic as well.

Printop have some : [media]http://www.printop.com/core/volantespdf/EN/Silextreme.pdf[/media]
but they are not the only one ^^

Agree price is high


The most promising ink for me are PVCs & phtalathes free that are not waterbased neiver plastisol and not silicone.


----------



## vasudevan (Aug 3, 2013)

no alternative for polyester jerseys? isn't it


----------



## tfike (May 2, 2011)

If you're looking for silicone ink to print on polyester then Rutland has their Silextreme line. I have only done testing with it but it works very well and is pretty easy to print. It is expensive but I'm guessing if it becomes more popular the price will come down somewhat. You can get kits that have a selection of inks to give you a chance to test this ink out and the kits are decently priced. Once you put the catalyst in this ink it will start to cure, they say it will last for a few days if kept in a sealed container. I watched some after we did our testing and our ink was still good after almost a week just sitting in a tupperware container. It can be kept longer if you refrigerate the ink after the catalyst is put in.


----------

